# Ide minden Katicát!



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

*Szépek a katicabogarak.*
*Gyerekkoromban mindig kihoztam a fejemen a Balatonból*
*a vízbe betévedt vergődő katicákat.*
*Már van béka-, mókus-, sárkány-, Garfield-gyűjteményünk,*
*cicás-kutyás topikok is vannak, ideje a katicáknak is helyet adni.*
*Ide hozzátok a szép katicákat, nekik is legyen honuk a Chun-on!*​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

*katica-design*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 7)

Jó ötlet! Ez itt az én egyik katicám.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2627981497/" title="On bumpy road by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3266/2627981497_e57fae545e.jpg" width="500" height="360" alt="On bumpy road" /></a>


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

Kedveseim, meg vagyok hatva! A topik életre kelt, mert ti éltetitek kedvességetekkel, a hozott tüneményekkel! Látom, a katicázás heve elragadott mindenkit és ez örömmel tölti el szívemet.




Marisza, Tájdi, Barbi (nálad lett sok x, miről maradtam le?), Elke, Szivárvány, Garibaldi (és akit kihagytam esetleg hirtelen) - köszönet mindannyiotoknak! Szivárvány, te sárkányévbenszületett, téged köszöntelek, gyere katicázni máskor is!
Most épp csak bekukk, de hamarosan alaposan végigtanulmányozok minden katicát. Lesz nálam katica-mustra.













Addig is kiss






kiss nektek.


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## szedizita (2009 Február 7)

*Katicák*

*Gryllus Vilmos: Katica-dal*

*Domború hátam,
Pöttyös a szárnyam.
Baktat a fűben
Hat pici lábam.
Mászom a dombra
Szárnyamat bontva.
Ringat a szellő,
Ez csak a dolga.

Szállok az égen,
Nap süt a réten.
Hét kicsi pöttyöm
Csillan a fényben.
Ámde megállok,
Rád ha találok.
Nyújtsd fel az ujjad,
Arra leszállok.*


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)




----------



## szanté (2009 Február 7)

Én még nem vagyok igazán "érett", pirulnom kell egy kicsit.


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 7)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 7)




----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 7)

A legkedvesebb bogár.Talán innen jöhet a kedvesneinknek mondott szó kicsi bogárkám


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Február 7)

Ráadásul vakmerő


----------



## marisza (2009 Február 7)

_Katicabogárka, _
_szállj fel az égbe, _
_mond meg Istenkének, _
_csukja be a hideget. _
_nyisd ki a meleget, _


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 7)

*Adonisz* katicabogár 





*16 pettyes* katicabogár 





*Két pettyes* katicabogár





*10 pettyes* katicabogár





*7 pettyes* katicabogár





*11 pettyes* katicabogár





*Tejszíncsíkos* katicabogár





*Narancsszínű* (orange) katicabogár





*18 pettyes* katicabogár





*22 pettyes* katicabogár





*Tejszínpettyes* katicabogár





*14 pettyes* katicabogár 







*Csíkos *katicabogár





*Szemes* (eyed) katicabogár





*Harlequin* katicabogár





*Heather* (hanga) katicabogár





*Vesepettyes* katicabogár





*Fenyő* katicabogár


----------



## Santane (2009 Február 7)

Katica szerelem


----------



## szanté (2009 Február 7)

Én egy vegyes házasságból származom, de azért befogadtok ugye?


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)




----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 7)

kiss


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)

*A ragadozó katicabogár*​ 

Egyébként a katicabogarak színe és a pettyek elrendezése nagyon sokféle lehet. A katicabogarak lárvája és a bogár is többségében ragadozó. Elfogyasztja a tetveket, atkákat de még a leveleken lévő gombafonalakat is néha. Csak néhány faj növényevő. 



 

A kifejlett bogarak telelnek át a kéreg repedéseiben vagy más hasadékokba többnyire tömegesen. Tavasszal a katicabogár előrepül, és azonnal táplálkozni kezd. Később a levéltetű kolóniák közelébe tojja az ovális alakú, sárgás színű petéket, melyekből kikelő lárvák azonnal elkezdik fogyasztani a tetveket. 



 

Egy lárva több száz levéltetvet is elfogyaszt. A lárvák később bebábozódnak, és azokból kikelnek a katicabogarak. Többnyire egy nemzedékük van egy évben. Sajnos a rovarölő szerek és a lemosó permetezések a katicabogarakat is elpusztíthatják. Így megsemmisíthetjük a természetes tetűvadászokat.


----------



## Lady Freya (2009 Február 7)

*Ennivaló....*
Csak link, mert túl nagy lett volna...


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

Köszönöm, kedvesek vagytok!

Beácska, ezt már én is sokszor megszívtam, de edzettebb lettem, úgy hogy ha felteszek képet valahová, kicsit később visszamegyek megnézni, ott van-e, és ha x van már helyette, lecserélem. És még így is sokszor egy-két nap után már x van sajnos, az eredeti webhely megszűnik vagy nem engedi. Sajna. Ezt tanácsolom neked is, mert így csak a képeid hűlt helyét látjuk... Pedig biztos aranyosak voltak!


garibaldi írta:


> Most elszállok, de majd este....


Mégis hoztál isteni képeket, kezdésnek fantasztikus, köszönöm!kiss
Santane neked is a látogatást, cica-ügyben meg még értekezünk


Lady Freya írta:


> *Ennivaló....*
> Csak link, mert túl nagy lett volna...


Hm...nyamnyam... nass katicaruhában... Köszönöm kedves Lady Freya, nagyon rendes vagy, mert ha nézegetem, az nem annyira hízlal, mintha meg is eszem!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

A katicabogár az Etna kihült lávamezejének szemmel láthatóan egyetlen élőlénye. Számuk felbecsülhetetlen. http://www.bebte.hu/documents/vulkantura2006.htm


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Bogarak vagy fedelesszárnyúak – Coleoptera

 Album: Család3.4.8.12: Katicabogár-félék – Coccinellidae 
Így valahogy nem annyira...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Feladvány:
A kertben három fajta katicabogár volt (lásd az ábrát), összesen 10 katica. A katicáknak összesen 29 pöttyük volt. Hány katicabogárnak volt 6 pötty a hátán?




_A megfejtéseket a Katica szerkesztőségbe kérjük elküldeni. A helyes megfejtők elmehetnek az Etnára katicákat keresni (saját költségükön persze)._


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2664904677


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

*Fontos, mondhatni életmentő figyelmeztetés kerttulajdonosoknak! 
* 
A levéltetvekkel táplálkozó, tehát hasznos tevékenységet folytató katicabogarakis az avar alatt várják a tavasz megjelenését. Amikor a lehullott leveleket összegyűjtjük, hogy elégessük, a benne lapuló katicabogarak is a tűzbe kerülnek. Ezért a komposztálható levelek égetését kerüljük, így a hasznos katicák életben maradnak. http://www.kertpont.hu/uj/kertpont.php?menu=cikk&CId=583


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 7)

garibaldi írta:


> Feladvány:
> A kertben három fajta katicabogár volt (lásd az ábrát), összesen 10 katica. A katicáknak összesen 29 pöttyük volt. Hány katicabogárnak volt 6 pötty a hátán?
> 
> 
> ...



10 darab 3 pettyes katicának öszesen több pöttye van, mint 29. Nem volt se 10, se 6 pettyes, csak 10 db 3 pettyes, és ebből egy selejtes volt.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

cathy222 írta:


> 10 darab 3 pettyes katicának öszesen több pöttye van, mint 29. Nem volt se 10, se 6 pettyes, csak 10 db 3 pettyes, és ebből egy selejtes volt.




Ejnye-bejnye. Tessen tanulmányozni az ábrákat. 3 pettyesről szó sincs.


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)

Tudom, hogy vannak olyan képek, amelyek kis idő múlva eltűnnek, ezért rutinosan én is mindig visszamegyek a feltett képekhez egy napon belül, hogy törölni tudjam az időközben üressé vált hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 7)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Hú Bea, ez a repülős, ez nagyon jóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 7)

itten van kicsiben


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Ezt bocs, de külön Barbarának, csak neki, mert önfeláldozóan kitörölt egy gyönyörűen feliratozott képet.







Hunyd be szemed! Nyisd ki füled! Mesélek neked.

Láttál már katicabogarat? Hány petty van a hátán? Bizony, hét! De nem volt ám ez mindig így! 
Nagyon, nagyon régen nem is volt pettyes a katica. Fényes hátacskáját csak piros páncél borította. Kis katica nagyon hiú bogárka volt ám! Gyakran nézegette magát a harmatcsepp tükrében, és elégedetlenül mondogatta.
- Szép vagyok, csak kissé dísztelen ez a piros ruha!
Addig-addig mondogatta, míg édesanyja megsajnálta. Elvitte az erdőszélen élő Papagáj Pannához, aki a leghíresebb festőművész volt az erdőben.
- Panna lelkem! Tudnál festeni valami díszt az én kicsikém hátára? Ne legyen már ilyen dísztelen.
- Persze! Festek szívesen!
- Ide, meg ide, meg ide, szép fekete pettyeket festek! Meglátod, te leszel a legszebb az erdőben, mezőben! Csak egyre kell nagyon vigyáznod! Víz nem érhet hozzá addig, míg meg nem szárad. Mert akkor nem lehet újrafesteni.
Boldogságában mindent megígért katica. Panna pedig olyan gyönyörű pettyeket festett rá, hogy csupa öröm volt ránézni!
Boldog volt kis katica nagyon, de minél hamarabb szerette volna látni, hogy sikerült a mű...
Odalibbent hát a patakhoz, hogy tükrében megnézze magát.
- Vigyázz kicsim! Beleesel!
Még végig sem tudta mondani a kis katica, már zsupsz! Belecsúszott a patakba. Azzal volt petty, nincs petty! Már le is ázott az egyik.
Mamája szélsebesen kihúzta a kis kíváncsit a patakból. Így nagyobb baja nem esett, kivéve a pettyet, ami leázott...

Azóta van csak hét pettye a katicának.

Hunyd be szemed! Hunyjad hát! Angyalokkal álmodjál!


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 7)

Drága Garibaldi pajtásom, köszönöm a téma tudományos megalapozását itt a topikban, elvégezted a nehezét!
Most már tudjuk (megtudhatjuk) a katicák létének minden aspektusát, rendszerbeli besorolásukat, felépítésüket, életmódjukat, stb., aztán jöhet a gyönyörűség: tobzódni a pettyes szépségekben!
Ami a sokaságukat illeti, hát hasonlítanak az emberekhez, ők sincsenek kevesen! (Még az országgyűlésben sem!)


----------



## tájdi (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 8)

*Az első magyar műállat*


<!-- Ez a szöveg két helyen is szerepel: itt és a mult.html-ben. Ez nem csak az áttekinthetőség miatt rossz, hanem a karbantarthatóság miatt is. Hogy miért nem tettem ezt a szöveget külön fájlba? Mert nem találtam rá jó megoldást. A HTML layernek van src opciója, de ez nemstandard funkció, és nem kezeli rendesen minden böngésző. Pláne, hogy a layer a Netscape fejlesztése, és nincs Explorerem, amivel ki tudnám próbálni, hogy mit szól ehhez. Esetleg nyugtass meg, hogy belerakhatom nyugodtan, vagy javasolj valami jó megoldást. Kössz.  //--> A képen látható katicabogarat a feltételes reflex modellezése céljából készítették a szegedi JATE-n. A katica az orrán lévő érzékelő segítségével képes volt ütközéskor elfordulni. A pöttyei szintén érzékelőket rejtenek. Füttyre képes volt elindulni, egy pötty megnyomására pedig megállni. Az 1960-as Budapesti Ipari Vásáron nagy sikert aratott ez a mostanra már ütött-kopott, mégis kedves látványt nyújtó katicabogár. 

http://people.inf.elte.hu/hajnim/html/mult.html





Bohus Mihály bemutatja az 1958-ban „született” Szegedi Katicát.
Mozog a fény és a hang hatására, érintésre is reagál.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 8)

Lemezjáték katica (érdekes, hogy én ilyennel sosem találkoztam "élőben")l


----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)

Bizony ez is katica


----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 9)

Ez volt már? Egy identitászavaros egér


----------



## 12szivárvány (2009 Február 9)

Ezt a katickát én szobortam. Ez egy pici bross, polimer agyagból készült, konyhai csőben grillezett, körömlakkal festett. Remélem teccik. Amúgy hiába teccik, má nincs meg. Volt több, különböző méretben, mind eladtam vagy elajándékoztam.


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 9)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 11)

Katicás subaszőnyeg


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Február 11)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 11)

*Hazai katicabogarak:*





Hétpettyes katica





Kétpettyes katica





Négyfoltos szerecsenkata





Szemfoltos katica - legnagyobb hazai katicánk





Tizenhatcseppes füsskata

*Ezeken kívül még vagy egy tucatnyi katicaféle él hazánkban, ám a fentiekkel találkozhatunk csak gyakrabban.*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 12)

*A mi kedves katicabogaraink ázsiai rokona a harlekinkatica (Harmonia axyridis) vagy sokszínű ázsiai katica, amely emberi közvetítéssel jutott el a világ számos tájára, megjelent nálunk is. Invazív faj, amely kiszoríthatja őshonos katicáinkat.*





*A Harmonia axyridis színváltozatai*

Katicákat hosszú évtizedek óta alkalmaznak biológiai védekezésként levéltetvek ellen, mivel rendkívül hatékonyan irtják a tetveket, amelyekkel táplálkoznak. A hétpettyes katicát is meg lehet vásárolni e célra, ám az ázsiai katicafajt, a harlekinkaticát is elkezdték hasonló célra tenyészteni, s terjeszteni világszerte a kertészetekben, gyümölcsösökben. Ez a bogár szaporább és alkalmazkodóképesebb a mi katicáinkánál, így könnyebben válhatott a kertészek, üvegházi 
primőr-termesztéssel s biogazdálkodással foglalkozók segítőjévé.





*Harlekinkaticák*

Az sosem vezetett semmi jóra, ha egy adott helyen nem honos állatot (vagy növényt) betelepítettek, akármilyen céllal is tették. Természetes, hogy a harlekinkatica is hasonló sorsra jutott, amikor 1916-ban Amerikába érkezett. Tömegesen ugyan csak 1988-tól használták, de ma a kontinens legelterjedtebb katicafaja… Nem lenne baj, hogy egy új, a mezőgazdák számára hasznos állatfaj terjed, csakhogy… A harlekinkatica sokkal agresszívabb a mi katicafajainknál, ráadásnak kísérletileg igazolták, hogy a lárvái akkor is felnőnek s egészséges, szaporodni képes bogárrá lesznek, ha pusztán virágport esznek, nem tetveket. A mi katicáink csak akkor válnak egészséges bogárrá, ha tetü-diétán nőnek fel. A katicáinkon kívül egyéb, tetvekkel táplálkozó rovart is kiszorít. Ráadásnak, ha nem talál más ennivalót, a harlekinkatica megeszi a normál katicák lárváit is, pillangók hernyóit és a fátyolka lárváit is…
Európában 2002 óta terjed nagy mértékben, sokfelé figyelőhálózat regisztrálja a megjelenését, előfordulását, gyakoriságát. Sajnos a visszaszorítására tett kísérletek eddig nem sok sikerrel jártak, mivel e bogár rendkívüli alkalmazkodóképessége s ellenségeinek hiánya nem teszi lehetővé a gyérítésüket. Az USA-ban és Franciaországban már kártevő kategóriába került a harlekinkatica, ugyanis őszre, amikor beérik a gyümölcs, szőlő, a bogarak ezek édes nedveit fogyasztják, nem csupán elpusztítva a megrágott termést, hanem főleg a szőlőszemek közt a présgépbe kerülve rendkívül rossz ízűvé, fogyaszthatatlanná válik a bor…





*Szőlőszemeket szívogató harlekinkaticák*

Hazánkban idén februárban bukkant fel e kínai eredetű bogár, nagy valószínűséggel Kelet-Ausztriából jutott át.





*Fentebb a harlekinkatica, alant a hétpettyes katica látható egymás mellett.*


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Február 12)

Sziasztok!

Egy kedves topicban megláttam szanté hozzászólását a 856.oldalon, íme:

~*Szanté meseháza*~

Picurkák!
Hűvös idő van, ezért ma a szobában maradunk és mesélek Nektek.
Szép napot Kicsikéim!

Mese a katica bogárról és a galambról

Élt valahol, nem is olyan régen egy hatpettyes katicabogár. A katicabogárnak nem voltak barátai, mert sose ment a többiek közé, annyira szégyellte, hogy neki csak hat pettye van. Még gyerekkorában volt egy álma, amiben persze a pettyét kereste, és egy angyal azt súgta, a Csúcson megtalálja. Azóta a katica semmi mást nem csinált, csak mászkált fel-le a fűszálakon, hátha valamelyik csúcsán megleli a hetedik pettyét. Régebben még néha odamentek a többiek is segíteni neki, de miután a katica csúnyán elzavarta őket, inkább felé se néztek.
Ugyanebben az udvarban, a Rozmaring utca három szám alatt lakott az egyszárnyú galamb. Ő mindig csak azt álmodta, hogy a többiekkel repül messzi földekre magokat csipegetni. Csakhogy azzal az egy szárnyával annyira lassú volt, hogy nem vitték sehová. Hiába könyörgött a galambfőnöknek, az rá se tojt. Reggelente kirepültek, és huss, már el is tűntek a házak fölött. Csak délután keveredtek elő, amikor a galamb már szanaszét unatkozta magát. 
A galamb egyetlen szórakozása a Rozmaring utcában az volt, hogy a katicát figyelte. Próbálta kitalálni, mit mászkál folyton, egyszer le is szólt neki:
- Hát, te mit csinálsz ott?
- Semmi közöd hozzá! - mordult rá a katica
- Titok?
- Az!
- Pedig nekem igazán elmondhatnád, úgysem beszélek senkivel.
Erre a katica felkapta a fejét.
- Az hogy lehet?
- Úgy, hogy én egész nap itt ülök egyedül, míg a többiek odafent repkednek.
- És te miért nem mész velük?
- Hát nem látod? Vagy olyan kicsi a szemed? Azért, mert csak egy szárnyam van! - mondta dühösen a galamb, és majdnem elsírta magát.
Katica még senkit nem látott ilyen állapotban. Csak vidám, gondtalan hétpettyes katicákkal találkozott, fogalma sem volt, mit kell mondani ilyenkor. Jobb híján, hogy vigasztalja a galambot, elmesélte neki a saját történetét. És azt, hogy mennyire magányossá tette a tehetetlenség.
Galamb ezen teljesen ledöbbent. Egy nyavalyás petty miatt ekkora cirkuszt csinálni! Elhatározta, hogy megmutatja katicának, igenis, így is érnek annyit, mint más. Egyúttal megígérte neki, hogy segít megkeresni a pettyét.
Amikor délután a csapat visszatért, a galamb odasomfordált a főnökhöz:
- Főnök, miért repültök mindig olyan messzire?
- Mert a szüleink arra tanítottak bennünket, hogy tágas a világ, és tele van jobbnál-jobb magvas helyekkel.
- De hát, a cinke azt mondta, hogy itt a szomszéd mezőn ugyanazok a magok vannak, mint amikkel ti hazajöttök! 
- Azt nem tudom, arra még nem jártam... - válaszolta a galambfőnök, és ugyan nem mutatta, de ezen a lehetőségen elgondolkozott.
- Pedig így van! És ha így van, akkor meg minek fárasztjátok magatokat? Reggel kényelmesen átszállnátok a szomszéd rétre, és ott szépen, kis körökben repkedhetnétek. Ebéd után még haza is ugorhatnátok sziesztázni! - győzködte a galamb a főnököt, nem minden hátsó szándék nélkül.
- Ezt majd még megtárgyaljuk a tanáccsal - zárta le a témát a főnök, mert kezdte idegesíteni, hogy egy ilyen kis félszárnyú mitugrálsz ad tanácsokat neki. 
- Pedig ha csak ide mennétek, akkor engem is magatokkal vihetnétek! Beállnék középre, és akkor nekem csak egészen kicsi köröket kéne tennem!
A galambfőnök hallani sem akart a dologról, méghogy csak ide repülni, amikor ők ennél sokkal többre is képesek! Ám az egyszárnyú galamb mamája meghallotta őket, és az esti tanácsülésen szóba hozta fia kérését. Amikor látta, hogy mindenki tiltakozik, felvetette, hogy nemsokára lesz a fia születésnapja, legalább ebből az alkalomból kivételt tehetnének, és megnézhetnék azt a szomszédos mezőt. És mivel a galamboknak jó szívük van, beleegyeztek. 
Azon a reggelen az egyszárnyú galamb már egy órával a kakas előtt felkelt, hogy bemelegítsen a nagy útra. Évek óta ki sem mozdult a kertből, az az egy szárnya is teljesen elgémberedett, be kellett járatnia egy kicsit. Induláskor ott állt a sor elején, és amikor a főnök elkiáltotta magát, hogy Indulás!, az egyszárnyú galamb volt az első, aki felrepült. De el sem érték az utazómagasságot, már csúnyán lemaradt. Már megint egyedül!, szipogott a galamb, és azon gondolkozott, hogy inkább visszafordul, hagyja az egészet a csudába, amikor eszébe jutott a katica, akinek meg akarta mutatni, hogy ők is lehetnek Nemakárkik. 
Összeszedte minden erejét, és dupla sebességre kapcsolt. Mire utolérte a többieket, azok már elégedetten szálldostak a rét felett. Mert a rét, amit addig egyetlen galamb se látogatott, mert olyan közel volt, csak úgy roskadozott a zsíros magvaktól. A galamb befurakodott a kör közepére, és ahogy eltervezte, szép kis ívben szállt, szállt, szállt, körbe, körbe, és még most is szállna, ha egyszercsak ott a kör közepén, a tükörsima égen nem látott volna meg valami furcsa mintázatú galambtollat lebegni. Csőrébe kapta, hogy szemügyre vegye, és mit látott a tollba akadva? A katica pettyét! Annyira megörült neki, hogy zuhanórepülésben azonnal visszasietett a katicához.
- Szia, katica! Mit csinálsz? - kérdezte.
- Szerinted?! - förmedt rá a katica.
- És ha lenne egy kívánságod, mi lenne az?- incselkedett vele a galamb.
- Szerinted? - kérdezte a katica, de meg sem állt, csak rótta az utat a fűszálon, épp felfelé. 
- Akkor gyere, mutatok valamit!
A katica durcásan odament a galambhoz, aki kinyitotta csőrét, hogy megmutassa, mit talált. De egy huncut kis szellő épp arra járt, hopp, felkapta a tollat, pettyel együtt, és már szaladt is vele. A katica és a galamb egyszerre pattant fel, hogy a szellő nyomába eredjen. De nem addig repültek, míg meg nem haltak, csak a ház sarkáig, ahol Rozi kutya hosszú nyelvére tapadva meg is találták a pettyet. A galamb lekapta onnan, és azon nyomban, úgy nyálasan, rátapasztotta a katica hátára. Nem pont oda, ahová kellett volna, de sebaj, gondolta a galamb, legalább felismerem a többiek közt az én katicámat.
A katica azóta csak azért mászkál a fűszálakon, hogy mindenki láthassa a hét szép pettyét. A galamb pedig ma is átjár a szomszédos mezőre, onnan integet a fél szárnyával a hétpettyes katicabogárnak.

Remélem Nektek is tetszik


----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 13)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>

 </td> <td class="n_slideshowbg_right">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 14)




----------



## renta (2009 Február 14)

*Gryllus Vilmos: Katica-dal*

Domború hátam,
Pöttyös a szárnyam.
Baktat a fűben
Hat pici lábam.
Mászom a dombra
Szárnyamat bontva.
Ringat a szellő,
Ez csak a dolga.

Szállok az égen,
Nap süt a réten.
Hét kicsi pöttyöm
Csillan a fényben.
Ámde megállok,
Rád ha találok.
Nyújtsd fel az ujjad,
Arra leszállok.


----------



## renta (2009 Február 14)

Kis katica háta pettyes
szép bogárka, illedelmes,
aki látja, megcsodálja
sóhajtozva néz utána.

Pettyes szárnyát lebegtetve,
viszontlátást integetve,
nézegetjük, elengedjük,
csak figyeljük, mert szeretjük.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Február 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 16)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)

<CENTER>A katicabogár</CENTER>

A bogaraknak sikerlistáján a katica biztosan az örökös első helyen van minden országban, ahol csak előfordul. Elnevezése is jelzi, hogy mennyire kedves kis bogár, minden nyelven becézgetve, kényeztetve nevezik. Nálunk katica, kata, katóka, böde, bödebogár, tehénke, katalinbogárka, kós kata, katalinka, fusskata, katinka, fusskati, istenkaticája, katicska, katóka, isten bogárkája, Buda-bogár. Csúfneve is van: katapila, katipila, ami papucshőst jelent. A népköltészet sok dalocskája, játéka róla szól. Ugye ti is leemeltétek már óvatosan egy levélről, kézfejetekre helyeztétek és figyeltétek amint az ujjatok hegyét elérve szétbontja kis szárnyait és tovarepül? Meg is érdemlik az ember szeretetét és védelmét, mert legtöbbjük hasznos húsevő, mindenféle apró növényellenség pusztítója. Nem csak szép, hanem nagyon hasznos is, a kártékony levéltetvek pusztítója. Vigyázzunk rá!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)

Veszély esetén holtnak tettetik magukat, leesnek és nem mozdulnak. Megfogásukhoz lábízületeik pórusain sárgás folyadékot bocsátanak ki, ami bizonyos ellenségeik, például hangyák ellen nagyon hatékony. A hangyák, amelyek e folyadékkal érintkeztek, intenzíven tisztogatják magukat utána. A madarakat és bogarakat e sárga folyadék nem tartja vissza a katicabogarak tömeges fogyasztásától. Tavasszal a nõstények maximum 400 petét raknak a levelek fonákára vagy hasadékokba. Egy héttel késõbb kelnek ki a tarka rajzolatú, nagyon mozgékony lárvák. A közelükben levõ levéltetveket és a még ki nem kelt petéket is eszik. A lárva négy stádiumon megy keresztül, a fejlõdési idõ a hõmérséklettõl függ. A magas hõmérséklet gyorsítja a fejlõdést. A bebábozódásnál a lárva nem bújik ki teljesen a bõrbõl, hanem az aljzathoz rögzíti magát a váladékával. A báb is tarka mintázatú. A katicabogár teljes fejlõdési ideje 3060 nap, évi két nemzedékük van. A katicabogarak nagyon gyorsan el tudnak szaporodni, ilyenkor döntõ tényezõ a táplálékkínálat. A levéltetvek tömeges elszaporodását némi idõeltolódással követi a katicabogarak elszaporodása. Táplálék: a katicabogarak túlnyomórészt levél- és pajzstetvekkel táplálkoznak, ezért rendkívül hasznosak. Tenyésztési kísérletekbõl tudjuk, hogy egy lárva fejlõdése során több száz, esetleg 1000 levéltetût is képes elfogyasztani. A katicabogarakat gyakran használják a biológiai növényvédelemben.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)

marisza írta:


> Erről a képről bogárgyűjtemény jutott az eszembe, ami kötelező volt anno az iskolában, csak azok különböző állatkák voltak.
> Vajon még most is kell a kölköknek ilyet csinálni?



Az én gyerekeimnek nem kellett már hál'Istennek, irtóztam azoktól a gombostűvel átszurkált bogár- és lepke gyűjteményektől. Az előbb viszont katicakeresés közben ráakadtam egy miskolci iskola informatika tematikájára, harmadikosoknak!!! és elszomorodtam, mert nem biztos, hogy tudnám teljesíteni a feladatok mindegyikét


----------



## szanté (2009 Február 18)

Ejnye- bejnye katica, szabad ilyet tenni?


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 19)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 21)

kiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 21)

*Kedveseim!*
*Barbi, Babaci, Tájdi, Cathy, Firtosi, Renta, Mamaci, Elke, Garibaldi, Kijuma, Aanne, Inatir, Marisza, Szanté, mindannyiotoknak nagyon köszönöm!*
Csodás katica-kavalkádot varázsoltatok ide!
Sajnos, mire végre hozzájutottam volna a katicáimhoz, lefagyott a fórum, karbantartás volt sokáig és most megint mennem kell. 
Néhány katicát hozok, erre maradt csak időm, majd legközelebb folytatom...


----------



## Lajossándor (2009 Február 21)

Szia Borella!
"Találtam" néked egy Katica-verset:

KATICA-MESE
<O</O
Farsangolnak az állatok,
Bálba készül a cica.
Álarcot ölt a kutya is.
Búsan nézi Katica
<O></O>
Búsul szegény, de azután
Két nagy szeme felderül,
Hogy mit forgat kis agyában, 
Nemsokára kiderül.
<O></O>
Elmegyek én is a bálba,
De milyen álarc állna jól?
Izgatottan repdes, végül
Kistestvéréhez így szól:
<O></O>
Légy jó hozzám ma estére
Add kölcsön egy pettyedet.
Nyolc pettyel egészen biztos,
Én leszek ma a legszebb.
<O></O>
El is repült Kiskatica
Nyolc szép pettyel a szárnyán.
A sok állat megcsodálta,
De a bagoly így szólt ám:
<O></O>
Mi a hétpettyes Katicát
Mind-mind nagyon szeretjük,
De akinek nyolc pettye van,
Azt bizony csak nevetjük.
<O></O>
Mert az, aki szép és szerény
Többnek látszani nem akar.
Aki hét pettyel született, 
Elégedjen meg azzal.
<O></O>
Szégyelte magát Katica, 
De megtanulta a leckét:
Azóta viseli büszkén
Pici hátán hét pettyét.
<O></O>
/Unokámnak: csabai lajos /
<O></O>
<O></O>


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)

*[FONT=times new roman,times]Devecsery László: Kis katica



[/FONT]*

[FONT=times new roman,times]-Kis katica, merre jársz,[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]égen-földön merre szállsz?[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Merre viszed hét pettyedet?[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Hadd repüljek távol veled! [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]-Ég, föld között repít szárnyam,[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]virágok kelyhe az ágyam.[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Szárny nélkül te hogy' repülnél?[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Hét petty nélkül is örülnél? [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]-Kis katica, repülj messze:[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]szép, távoli, új egekre![/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Szárny nélkül én nem követlek,[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]hét petty nélkül nem vezetlek. [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]-Kis katica! Merre jársz?[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,times]Égen-földön merre szállsz?[/FONT]


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 23)

Inkább be se idézem a képet, Tájdi drága, de ez a katicásra festett nő rém ronda!
Akkor inkább az utána lévő marcipán katica...:mrgreen: pedig még beleharapni se illik, ekkora munkát elrontani...



És különben mindent köszi!


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 23)

Elke, neked is köszönöm a Devecserit és a szép fotókat! kiss
Marisza, Szanté, nagyon aranyos tőletek, hogy gondoskodtok a
katicák törzshelyéről! Nagyon aranyosakat hoztatok.




 Noci87 örülök látogatásodnak!


----------



## Borella (2009 Február 23)




----------



## Borella (2009 Február 23)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)

kiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 24)

Kellemes Napot Mindenkinek!











Érkezik a Tavasz....









Napelemes katica 
















További Szép Napot!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 27)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 27)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Február 28)

* Életciklusa [szerkesztés]*

A hétpettyes katicabogár gyakorlatilag mindenhol megtalálható, ahol növények és rajtuk élősködő tetvek megtalálhatóak. A kifejlett példányok tavasszal rakják le levelek fonákára maximum 400 petéjüket, amelyek egy héten belül kelnek ki. A ragadozó lárvák igen mozgékonyak, és négy vedlésen mennek keresztül, míg végül bebábozódnak. Az utolsó lárvabőr védekezésképpen ekkor még részben rajtuk marad.
A táplálékkínálattól és hőmérséklettől függően a lárvák 10-30 nap alatt fejlődnek ki, és 3-17 napot töltenek bábként. Amennyiben gyors a teljes átalakulás, egy hónapra rá egy második generáció is megjelenhet egy éven belül.
A kifejlett katicabogarak áttelelnek, és nem sokkal a szaporodást követően elpusztulnak. Az imágó kb. háromnegyed évig tartó élete során szintén ragadozó. Védekezésképpen általában halottnak tetteti magát, illetve a támadó elriasztására vérfröcsköléssel reagál, ilyenkor akár 10%-os testfolyadékvesztésen is áteshet.
<table><tbody><tr><td> 

 


Katicalárva


</td> <td> 

 


és a bábja


</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Február 28)

*Katicabogár*

*Katicabogár*

A katicabogár nemcsak szerencsehozóként ismert – felnőtt egyedeik egy nap akár 180 levéltetvet is képesek elfogyasztani. Lárváik több hetes fejlődésük során akár nyolcszázat is képesek megenni. 

*Kinézete:* 
Félgömb alakú, 5-9 mm hosszú bogár, csillogó piros alapon fekete pontokkal (7 pont, 2 pont, ...). Létezik fekete-sárga, fekete-piros és fekete fajtájuk is.
Narancssárga peték, 0,4-2 mm nagyságúak.
Lárvái hosszúkásak, 1,5–8 mm nagyságúak, kékes-szürkés, fekete színűek, részben foltosak.




*Életmód:
*Legtöbb fajtájuk ragadozó, lisztharmat gombákra specializálódott.
Rézsűkben, kőrakásokban, elhalt fákban, fűhalmokban és tetők alatt telelnek át.
*Hasznuk:*
Mind a kifejlett bogarak, mind pedig lárváik igen hasznosan pusztítják a levéltetveket, szövőatkákat és pajzstetveket.
Az ausztrál katicabogarat üvegházakban alkalmazzák a gubacstetvek és a Hosszúfarkú kósza pajzstetvek ellen. A sárga, amerikai 22-pontos katicabogár a lisztharmat gombákat eszi.
*Támogatása:
*Ne alkalmazzon vegyi növényvédő szereket!
A katicabogarak szaporodási aránya közvetlenül a táplálékkínálattól függ  a bokrokon, cserjéken és vad növényeken található levéltetvek fontos táplálékforrásuk.
Alakítson ki téli menedékhelyeket (sövény, kőrakás, elhalt fák, fedelek, ...).


----------



## Karádi Zsuzsanna (2009 Február 28)

Nekem van a legszebb, legaranyosabb, legkedvesebb Katicám,immár 12 éve.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 3)

Drágáim mindenkinek nagyon köszönöm a bájos katicafelhozatalt!kiss
Köszönöm az állandó látogatóknak és az újaknak is ezt a szorgos gyűjtést.
Babaci a katicás torta recept külön gazdagítja a témát!

Garibaldi a mütyürjeid imádnivalóak!


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 4)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 5)




----------



## 5a501 (2009 Március 5)

Richter Anikó:Katicabogár

Eltévedt a pettyes
kaicabogár,
táncoló szelek közt
ide-oda jár.

Úgy óvnám, őrizném,
ujjamra venném,
ha menni akarna,
hát elengedném.


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 5)

Jóccakát Garibaldi pajtáskiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 5)

Szia Tájdi, látom itt kórincálsz a katicoknál
Neked is szép estét!


----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 6)

*http://katicablogja.blogspot.com/2009/01/szab-lrinc-ujvi-katica-hegyi-hzambl.html *





*Szabó Lőrinc: Ujévi katica


Hegyi házamból, vérpiros, kis
remény, tavasz s nyár bogara,
fedeles szárnyad emelintve
vágyad már ki, szabadba vinne,
réglátott katica?
Vadkan csörtet a havas erdőn
s varjaival károg a tél.
Bent víz vár, méz, lekvár, – ajándék:
hétszer-hét nap kell, vagy talán még
több is, hogy kint megélj!
Túlkorai fény csalt elő: jobb,
ha még ablakomban maradsz.
Az uj évnek vagy hírhozója,
mint a kéményseprő, a gomba
s a szerencsemalac, –
ne menj hát halni, pici Hétpötty!
Volna csak itt, példádon át
szemeimmel hátra s előre
a hét pecséttel zárt jövőbe
látna ma a világ! *​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 7)

.................................


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 7)

És alkotásaik dióból:






és az alkotók:


----------



## elke (2009 Március 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 9)

Hú, ez a fenti kép, de jól lehet látni őkelmét!


És itt meg csipkebogyónak álcázva:


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 9)

kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Március 10)

http://images.google.hu/images?gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=hu&q=+site:4.bp.blogspot.com+katic%C3%A1k+bogarak

katica torta


----------



## Bookta (2009 Március 11)

Csokikaticák


----------



## laszlo60 (2009 Március 11)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 11)

JÓ ÉJT MINDENKINEK!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 13)

*Marisza, Tájdi, Szeemi, Bea, Barbi, Elke, Aanne, Garibaldi, Fülesmaci, Babaci, Agnesmaria, Takacsaranka, B.p., Bookta, Laszlo60*
*MINDANNYIOTOKNAK NAGYON KÖSZÖNÖM*
a csodás katicákat, a lelkes gyűjtőmunkát!kiss


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## Frony (2009 Március 13)




----------



## 5a501 (2009 Március 16)

Nagy Bandó András: Pöttyös Katica

Hét a pöttye 
Katicának,
légy türelmes,ide
szállhat,
ujjad hegyén
megpihenhet,
szárnyat bontva
röppen egyet.
Hét a pöttye,
számolsz, nézed,
egyet, kettőt, hármat,
négyet,
megtalálod mind a
hetet,
s önmagadtól kérdezgeted:
hátát vajon ki 
festhette?
Ki volt, aki 
teremtette?
Ki tervezte, ki
rajzolta?
Ki volt, aki
kiszámolta?
És mire eljutsz hétig,
nézed ahogy száll az 
égig.


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)

SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK!

_



_ 
*"Egyszer egy hétpettyes katicabogárka
Elindult megnézni, mi van a világban.
Hívta a gyöngyvirág, hívta a vadrózsa,
Ide is - oda is bekukkant egy szóra.
Nagybajuszú cincér bácsi sétálni megy este.
A tóparti szúnyogok kalapot emeltek.
Estére elaludt katicabogárka,
Éjjeli pillangók hazatalicskázták. "*​


----------



## yron (2009 Március 17)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 18)




----------



## szeemi (2009 Március 18)

<CENTER>*Hétpettyes katicabogárka*

</CENTER>

<CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>





















































































































































































































































































































































































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>

<CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Egyszer egy hétpettyes katicabogárka 
Elindult megnézni, mi van a világban. 
Hívta a gyöngyvirág, hívta a vadrózsa, 
Ide is meg oda is bekukkant egy szóra. 
Nagybajuszú cincérek sétálgatni vitték. 
A tóparti szúnyogok kalapot emeltek. 
Estére elfáradt katicabogárka, 
Az éjjeli pillangó hazatalicskázta. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## babaci72 (2009 Március 19)

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="n_slideshowbg_left">
</td> <td> 

</td></tr></tbody></table><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="n_slideshowbg_left">
</td> <td> 

</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## 5a501 (2009 Március 21)

Drégely László: Katicabogárka

Katica - Katica,
Ne menj a folyóra, 
Folyót átrepülni
Gyönge vagy Katica.
Csinálunk szép sajkát
Zöld levélből fonva,
Az majd átvisz téged,
Gyönge kis Katinka.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 26)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 26)

Hamarosan itt a Húsvét. Találtam egy kosarat, de mondjuk bármilyen kosár is megteszi. Innen az ötlet, hogy könnyű lehet festeni katica-tojásokat. Hagyományos piros tojás (esetleg hagymahéj lével előállított vörösesbarna szín) és utána már csak fekete festékkel pöttyözés, vagy ragasztás...


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 29)




----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Március 29)

szinező:







csak úgy:











katicás hátizsák:





játékok:





és néhány igazi:


----------



## nani49 (2009 Március 30)

*Katicabogaramról*

_Katicabogaramnak 
Csupán hat pöttye van,
Reggeli rózsalevélen
Napozik gondtalan

Arra jár néhány társa
Hétpöttyös katicák
ugratják majd gyalázzák
egy délelőttőn át.

"Csúnya vagy!"-mondják-,"Kripli"
"Elfajzott!"-"Idegen!"
Ő meg örül a napnak,
s hogy olyan, amilyen.



Eőrsi István:Katicabogaramról:55:
_


----------



## nani49 (2009 Március 30)

Szeretem a katicákat,a levelek doktora. Tetszik a gyűjtemény.Ez a vers amit küldtem,emberekről is szól katicaruhában.Szép napot!!


----------



## nani49 (2009 Március 30)

*Katicabogár*

_Habselyem a rokolyája
nyitva piros kiskabátja
Tenyeremen vígan sétikál-
Hét pöttyöd,szép a röptöd,
Szállj el,szállj el katicabogár 



Sarkady Sándor:Katicabogár
_


----------



## nani49 (2009 Március 30)

*Katicabogárka*

Elkésett a kis piroshátu 
katicabogárka
napsütésben szédeleg,
átlátszó a szárnya.
Én megóvnám,megőrízném,
tenyeremre venném,
elaltatnám tavaszig
káposzta levelén.


Bencze József:Katicabogárka


----------



## Koki75 (2009 Április 1)

Fekete pöttyeket
vérvörös ruháján,
egész életében
hordozza a szárnyán.

Hosszú fűszálakon
óvatosan járkál,
aztán egyet gondol
fűről-fára átszáll.

Kedves kisbogárka,
mindenki szereti,
miért pont katica
senki sem kérdezi.

Olyan messzire száll
a katicabogár,
és vele együtt jár
az elsuhanó nyár.

Ahol csak meglátják,
pöttyes, piros hátát,
mindenütt csodálják
szeretettel várják.

Fekete pöttyeit,
olyan büszkén hordja,
ezért csak szépeket
mesélhetünk róla.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 8)




----------



## kilima (2009 Április 11)

Katicás háttérkép 

Csatolás megtekintése 274154

:55:


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 11)

Ezek ázsiai harlekinkaticák, a mustnak nem tesznek jót, de szépek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 13)

*Boldog Húsvét hétfőt kívánok minden katicácskának és sok locsoló legénykét nekik!*​


----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 25)

*Szép katicás napot kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## ovineni (2009 Május 9)

Nagyon örülök a sok katicás ötletnek, ugyanis az oviban, ahol dolgozom, Katica csoport a nevünk, így sok-sok új katicás ötletre van szükségem.

-Baktat a kis katica hazafelé éppen. 
Fekete kis pöttyöcskéit számlálgatja szépen.
Kicsinek még kicsi vagyok, 
egy pöttyöm van még csak, 
ha majd egyszer nagyobb leszek
lesz ám pöttyöm! még hat.


----------



## Borella (2009 Május 10)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 11)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 1)

Ó drága Marisza tündér, sárkányudvari Elefántszelidítőnk, mennyi aranyos katickát hoztál! Köszönöm! kiss
Drága Dragonlandi Elke D.J. és udvari Főápoló, köszönöm megtisztelő látogatásodat és ajándékodat! kiss Ugyan a videót már nem látom valamiért, de a gesztus és a szándék mindennél többet ér! kiss
Kedves Katika14! Köszönöm, hogy jöttél, és a szép fotókat, gyere máskor is, ha kedved tartja!
Drága Fülesmaci udvari Főszakácsunk, örülök, hogy a katicabogarak hozzám való szállításával sikerült kicsit kiszakadnod a konyhai robotból... kiss
És egyúttal itt is megköszönöm áldozatos főzési munkálataidat!kiss
Drága Babaci udvari Gyermekfelügyelőnk, neked is köszönöm a sok aranyos katicát, remélem a gyermekeknek is marad mivel játszani! Ha nem, gyertek ide katicás játékokért! kiss
Kedves Bea! Nagyon kedves tőled, hogy meglátogattál és hoztál katicát! kiss
Drága Garibaldi uralkodó barátném, bár a sok gyönyörű fotó közt akadt egy lapunk.hu hogy az a jó.... verje meg, de tőled még az is szívet melengető ajándék nekem! kiss
Drága Aanne Lepketündér, köszönöm hogy erre szálltál nesztelen és hoztál újabb katicatündérrokonokat! kiss
Drága Barbika, udvari Személyzetis tündérke, aranyos tőled hogy erre jártál és pottyantottál egy kis katicás rajzocskát kiss


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 1)

*Katicák katicák katicák katicák...*
*ja és katicák katicák*


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 2)

*katicák katicák katicák*


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 2)

*katicák*


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 2)

*KaticáK kATICÁk kAtIcÁk KaTiCáK*


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 4)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 4)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 4)




----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

*kis katica*


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

*katica*


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

*másik katica*


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

*még katica*


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

*És katica*


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 5)

Borella írta:


> Kedves Sinuhe! Köszönöm kedves látogatásodat és a csodás fotókat! Remélem, jössz máskor is és hozol még katicát!:..:



Persze hogy benézek, és Katicákat is hozok mivel az én feleségem is egy Katica és imádom. Csak a végén nehogy azt mondják, hogy bogaras vagyok.


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 12)

szinuhe90 írta:


> Persze hogy benézek, és Katicákat is hozok mivel az én feleségem is egy Katica és imádom. Csak a végén nehogy azt mondják, hogy bogaras vagyok.


Itt biztos nem, mert aki idejár, velem együtt minden bizonnyal bogaras egy kicsit...:mrgreen: Ezért jó ez ahely!


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 12)

mamaci1 írta:


> _*Ilyen ékszered már van ? kiss*_


Eddig még nem volt, de most már van! Hála neked drága Mamaci! kiss


----------



## Inatir (2009 Június 13)

Bejöttem kicsit gyönyörködni...pusz.


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)

Michael Godard festménye


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 14)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)

*Csodás hetet kívánok!*


----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Borella (2009 Június 16)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## erinéni (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 20)

<center>*[SIZE=+2]Hétpettyes katicabogár [/SIZE]*</center> <center>*[SIZE=+2](Coccinella septempunctata)[/SIZE]*</center>​


----------



## marisza (2009 Június 20)

Pettyesnek, pettyes


----------



## marisza (2009 Június 20)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 22)

Folytatás


 



 



​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 22)

Még mindig katicák


 







​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 22)

Nincs több


 



 



​


----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 27)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 6)

mamaci1 írta:


> Borella !
> A vendégkönyvedben nagyon kicsibe csatolta remélem itt jobb méret lesz, sk.foto Neked
> Csatolás megtekintése 309971​
> nagyitáshoz katt. a képre​







*Mamaci*, drága vagy!kiss
Isteni a fotód, köszönöm, már láttam a vendégkönyvemben is, csak még nem volt alkalmam reagálni rá. Remek, hogy ide is elhoztad! Micsoda figyelmesség, hogy ezeket a katicás díszpapírokat lefotóztad nekem!kiss A többi kép is amiket hoztál, írtó aranyos!
Most több nap után végre itt vagyok, a két-három hete nem működő telefonomat, netkapcsolatomat is megjavították, erre ma eltűnt a kedvenc cicám, emiatt nagyon ideges vagyok. Emiatt is késlekedem a személyes válaszokkal, remélem, benézel ide és megtalálod az üzenetemet, mert most túl feszült vagyok ahhoz, hogy mindenkinek válaszoljak arra a rengeteg kedves tündéri üzenetre és képre, amit távollétemben hagytatok nekem a profiloldalamon.

*Erinéni* drága, neked is köszönöm a katicákat!kiss

*Marisza!* Nagyon jók a képösszeállításaid! Köszönöm neked is!kiss


----------



## borcsimama (2009 Július 6)

csodálatos a katica gyűjteményed! Van egy barátnőm, aki velem együtt imádja a katicákat. Mi kézimunkázunk, és már csináltunk katicát is. Sajnos még igen kezdő vagyok e fórumon, és még most tanulom, hogy kell képet feltölteni, ha rájövök, ígérem felteszem. Én egy kézimunkás fórumról vagyok, aki keresgélés közben fedeztelek fel benneteket nagy örömömre.


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 6)

borcsimama írta:


> csodálatos a katica gyűjteményed! Van egy barátnőm, aki velem együtt imádja a katicákat. Mi kézimunkázunk, és már csináltunk katicát is. Sajnos még igen kezdő vagyok e fórumon, és még most tanulom, hogy kell képet feltölteni, ha rájövök, ígérem felteszem. Én egy kézimunkás fórumról vagyok, aki keresgélés közben fedeztelek fel benneteket nagy örömömre.


 


borcsimama írta:


> csodálatos a katica gyűjteményed! Van egy barátnőm, aki velem együtt imádja a katicákat. Mi kézimunkázunk, és már csináltunk katicát is. Sajnos még igen kezdő vagyok e fórumon, és még most tanulom, hogy kell képet feltölteni, ha rájövök, ígérem felteszem. Én egy kézimunkás fórumról vagyok, aki keresgélés közben fedeztelek fel benneteket nagy örömömre.


Ne haragudj Borcsimama a türelmetlenségemért és ingerültségemért, de némileg indokolt, mivel mi képgyűjtögető régebbi fórumosok naponta találkozunk olyanokkal, akik a világosan megfogalmazott és az újak számára elérhető szabályzat és útmutató ellenére sokszor egyszavas beírásokkal gyűjtik a hozzászólásokat szinte bárhol, képes vagy vagy zenés topikokban csak hogy letölthessenek, és szinte naponta jönnek újak, akik két-három bejelentkezés után kérdezgetik, miért nem tudnak letölteni, és ez igen zavaró és fárasztó tud lenni. Valóban, ha az ember előbb egyszer utánanéz a dolgoknak, például hogy 20 értelmes hozzászólás (röviden hsz-nek szoktuk nevezni) után már tud fájlt csatolni a fórumtémákhoz és le is tölteni magának, akkor jobban tud alkalmazkodni a fórumos élethez. Te a ritka kivételek közé tartozol, aki ezt meg is érti és ha nem is ezzel kezdted, de a jótanácsra utána is néztél, gondolom nem volt olyan nehéz, tényleg sokan segítik is az új fórumozókat ebben. Remélem mostmár nem lesz semmi probléma, hozd csak a katicákat, szívesen látom és vigyél is a gyűjteményből, amit csak akarsz.

Képet csatolni pedig a részletes válaszra kattintva tudsz, akkor a megnyíló üzenő-ablak alatt találod a csatolás gombot, arra kattintva egyesével 20 képet tudsz egyszerre feltölteni a saját gépedből. Meglátod, nem nehéz. De direkt másolással a világhálóról is tudsz betenni képet, a jobb egérgombbal "másolás" majd ide az üzenetbe ugyanezzel "beillesztés", csak arra ügyelj, hogy kis idő múltán nézd meg újra a képeidet, mert némelyik netes oldal nem engedi magát másolni és nem rögtön, hanem egy idő után eltűnnek ezek a képek, helyükön egy ronda x éktelenkedik. Ilyenkor ha időben észrevesszük, ki szoktuk cserélni másik képre. Kb. 2 napig lehet módosítani az üzenetet a módosít gombbal, aztán ez a gomb eltűnik és már nem lehet.


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)

Barbika köszönöm a katicás cicát! kiss




Borcsimama lassan te is gyakorolhatod, hogy tegyél be katicás képet


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 13)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 13)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 19)

*Katt a kis képre!*​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 21)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Július 24)

*mese- ismeretlen szerző*

Csatolás megtekintése 317326Csatolás megtekintése 317327Csatolás megtekintése 317325

Köszönöm szépen a gyönyörű képeket- szeretettel küldöm ezt a mesét-és hogy mi lesz a vége?....


----------



## bezga (2009 Július 24)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 24)

Bezga ez nagyon jó kép! Köszi!


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Július 25)

*Anga Mária mesekönyvéből*

Csatolás megtekintése 317527

Tegnap a gép kicsit megtréfált-szeretettel a mese olvashatóan

Ki vasalja ki a katicabogárkák szárnyait?

Egy reggel eljött a tavasz. Boldogan suhant a fák között, hogy nap arcával, madárénekével felébressze a virágokat, a bogarakat és minden olyan teremtményt, amitől a világ még szebb lehet.
A katicabogarakat is felébresztette. A kétpettyeset, a hétpettyeset, a sok pettyeset, akik azonnal tovaröppentek a virágos rét felé.
Hírvivők vitték a hírt a katicakirálynak, hogy ő is előbújhat a rejtekéből, mert itt a tavasz. A katicakirály elő is jött, és rögtön parancsot adott:
- Minden katicalány és katicafiú azonnal repüljön oda a tavaszhoz, és vasaltassa ki a hosszú alvásban meggyűrődött szárnyait!
A katicák sorban repültek volna, de gémberedett szárnyaik nehezen mozdultak. A tavasz eléjük sietett, és napsugárral szépen egyenként kivasalta a bogárkák gyűrött kis hártyás szárnyait. Úgy röpködtek aztán, mint a parancsolat.
Volt azonban egy kicsi katica, aki nem engedelmeskedett a királyi parancsnak. Sőt, amikor meghallotta a tavasz énekét, fülére húzta mohatakaróját, és tovább aludt.
Teltek, múltak a napok, egyik fényesebb és melegebb volt, mint a másik. Hamarosan életre keltek az aranyos rózsabogarak, a tülkös szarvasbogarak, a pirregő tücskök és a liliomszöcskék is. Boldogan üdvözölték egymást, vidám zsongással táncoltak a tavaszi réten. A legvidámabbak azonban a katicabogarak voltak, akik teljesen megfeledkeztek kegyetlen
ellenségeikről, a csupaszpókokról, akik pedig már kitartóan szövögették a hálóikat.
Mikor aztán az első portyázó katicabogarak meglátták a csupaszpókokat, nagyon megijedtek.
Össze is ült hamarosan a legfőbb katicatanács, hogy eldöntsék, mitévők legyenek. A katicakirály azonnal kiadta a parancsot:
- Készítsetek térképet, hová szőtték új hálóikat a pókok! - mondta. - Ha ezeket a helyeket el tudjuk kerülni, nem fenyegeti veszély a katicabogarak népét.
Elindultak a térképkészítő katicabogarak mind a négy égtáj felé: északra és keletre, délre és nyugatra. Kilenc nap múlva visszatértek.
S a katicakirály palotájában a nagy térképrajzoló asztalon elkészült a rajz.
- Hihetetlen! - kiáltott rémülten a király. - A csupaszpókok körülszőtték hálójukkal egész országunkat. Most mi lesz velünk? - A katicakirály még soha életében nem volt ilyen tanácstalan. Lábait maga aláhúzta, zavartan igazgatta csápjaival a fején a koronát. Akkor látta meg, hogy a palota mellett repül régi jó barátja, a hőscincér. Kinyitotta gyorsan a palota ablakát.
- Hőscincér! Kérlek, segíts nekünk!
A cincér, mikor meglátta a királyt, boldogan repült a palotába. Megnézte a térképet, hátsó lábát a szárnyához dörzsölte, és így szólt:
- Országod egyetlen útja még járható. Ha kirepültök holnap hajnalban, megmenekülhettek a gonosz pókok elől.
A király összehívta népét, s kihirdette, hogy holnap hajnalban minden katicabogárnak el kell repülnie az országból, mert a pókok nagy veszélyt jelentenek. Erre aztán ijedt futkározásba kezdtek az apró bogarak.
A nagy lármára fölébredt a kicsi katica is, akinek még gyűrötten lógtak a szárnyai.
- Készülődj, készülődj! - mondták neki a többiek. - A pókok el akarnak pusztítani minket. Hajnalban elrepülünk.
- Repülünk? - suttogta a kicsi katica.
Mozgatni próbálta szárnyait, de nem sikerült. Azok csak gyűrötten lógtak egymás mellett.
- Ki vasalja ki a katicabogarak szárnyait? - kérdezte kétségbeesett kiáltással.
- Jaj, de buta vagy! - repült oda egy sisakos sáska. - A gyűrött szárnyakat a napsugár vasalja ki. Még ezt sem tudod?
- De holnap mi hajnalban repülünk! - siránkozott a kicsi katica.
- Hát, barátocskám, akkor te itt maradsz! Ahogy elnézem, ezekkel a szárnyakkal nem tudsz elrepülni! Hiszen már lement a nap.
- De ha itt maradok, elpusztítanak a pókok!
Egyre sötétebb és sötétebb lett. A sisakos sáska megsajnálta a kicsi katicát. Odahúzott egy apró fadarabot, ráültette a katicabogarat, és azt mondta:
- Várj meg itt! - azzal elrepült. Átrepült az éjszakán, egyenesen a Naphoz. A Nap nem hitt a szemének, mikor meglátta a sisakos sáskát.
- Hát te mit keresel itt, ahol a legmerészebb felhő sem jár?
- Azért jöttem, hogy kérjek a sugaraidból. Szeretném kivasalni a kicsi katicabogár szárnyait, és sajnos nem várhatok reggelig.
- Bámulom a bátorságodat! - mondta a Nap. - Adok is neked a sugaraimból. Megérdemled, ha már egészen eddig elrepültél. - Azzal a sisakos sáska lábai elé tett a sugaraiból egyet. A sáska megköszönte, és föltette a hátára, aztán visszarepült az éjszakába, a kicsi katicához. Ott leemelte a napsugarat, és kivasalta vele az apró szárnyakat. Az utolsó simításnál a fénylő sugár elfogyott.
A bogárka szárnyai szélesre nyitódtak.
- Most már te is repülhetsz! - örült a sisakos sáska.
A katicabogarak hajnalban mind elrepültek. A sisakos sáska egy ideig nézte őket, aztán fáradtan bújt pihenni a füvek közé. Ki kell aludnia magát, hogy jól ki tudja nevetni a fancsali képű, csalódott pókokat.


----------



## bezga (2009 Július 25)




----------



## bezga (2009 Július 26)

Alberth, ezek a kis katicák rettentően édesek!


----------



## Kvikveg (2009 Július 26)

*Csak egy maradhat*

Finomak voltak.


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Július 28)

Szeretettel


----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 1)

Learnie írta:


> Sziasztok! Ez az első kép feltöltésem. Fogadjátok szeretettel )


Ügyes vagy Learnie, köszönjük! Főleg hogy 13 üzenettel hogyan tudtál csatolni, ez aztán a rejtély, mert nekünk még 20 kellett, hogy csatolhassunk, de hát hiába, ügyes vagy, na.
Aranyos a kép, hozz még ha van, köszi!


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 5)

Nagyon aranyosak ezek a katicabogarak. Az enyém saját gyűjtés, olyan apró volt,aliglátszott.


----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 6)

erinéni írta:


>


 Erinéni drága, ez szuper, köszi! kiss


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## marisza (2009 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)

pötty nélküli katica (forrás: flickr)


----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Augusztus 10)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bezga (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bezga (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)




----------



## raffia4853 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Nekem a kocsimban vannak felragasztva a katicák, a müszerfalra. Jol mutatnak.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## raffia4853 (2009 Augusztus 24)

*kocsikaticák*

Nekem csak ilyenek vannak.Csatolás megtekintése 326020


----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 3)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Szeptember 9)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=228529"><img border="0" src="http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2473/895b2d3c00dd0cebb2e9fdc.jpg" alt="Upload Photos View Photos Bea Pics"></a>
<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=228531"><img border="0" src="http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9172/73b966b51f0c355f28f0617.jpg" alt="Bea Images Free Image Hosting Funny Pics"></a>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Szeptember 15)

Csatolás megtekintése 335035





Csatolás megtekintése 335039

Csatolás megtekintése 335038

Ki tudja, télire hová lesznek a katicák?


----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 22)




----------



## csirip46 (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Október 4)

Kajuk Gyula:​ Katica álma​
_Ha egyszer nagy leszek
majd légtornász leszek...
A Virágcirkusz kupoláján
a trapézra felmegyek...
és megmutatom a világnak
az összes pöttyömet..._​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)

*



*

*Túri Imre*

_Hétpettyes katicabogár_

Hét pettye van a katicabogárnak
Hátán hordja, mutatja égnek, világnak
Hogyne mutatná már, ez az ékessége
mint akácméznek az ő édessége.
Lehetne a pettye több is, kevesebb is
mint az égen a fényes csillagok is.
Ám a természettől hetet kapott éppen
Így most már hétpettyes ő mindenféleképpen.​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)

*Fehér Sára*

_Egy katicabogár_​ 
Hétpettyes kis katicabogárka
Apró lényed ültesd a világba.
Küzdelmed a hiteddel egyenlő,
S hajt előre, hajt fel, azaz erő.​ 
Virágos rét, napsütötte liget
Perzselő forróság, mondj hát igent.
Mondd, hogy mindig szép lesz az élete,
S hogy az új érzésnek lesz hitele.​ 
Katicabogarunk víg törtető
Féktelenség búj belőle elő.
Kíváncsisággal néz a világra,
S mint egy nagy zsákot, mélyen kirágja.​ 
Mondd, te kicsiny lény, mi hajt előre?
Mért nem hagyod a dolgot jövőre?
Erőd fogytán van, pihenned kéne
Elnyújtózni, s nem harcolnod érte.​ 
De kis bogarunk mit sem törődve,
Csak megy, hajtja egy vágy előre.
Egy vágy, hogy tudja, mi léte célja?
És űzi, hajtja, amíg csak bírja.​ 
S mivel a nap lassan nyugodni tér,
Kis katicánk az útja végéhez ér.
Virágos rétnek kellős közepén,
Hol kamillák bájolognak szendén...​ 
Ontva csalogató illatukat,
Maga mögött elhagyva az utat,
Majd keresve a legmagasabbat,
Felmászva, s benne nagyot alhat.​ 
A kisvirág szirma rácsukódik.
Katicánk újabb napról álmodik.
Hogy erőre kapva, kipihenten,
Társaira majd tudást, s fényt hintsen.​


----------



## alberth (2009 Október 4)

*



*​ 
*Szuhanics Albert*​ 
_Katicabogár_​ 
Röppenő katicabogár,
hirtelen a kezemre száll.

Sétálgat végig ujjamon,
pettyeit közben számolom.​

Valóban hétpettyes lehet,
vagy csak ezt ti így hiszitek?

Piros a szárnya őneki,
díszítik sötét pettyei.​

Oly kedves látvány ez nekem,
de szabadon hiába engedem.

Nem száll fel, sétál kezemen,
hogy miért? Számomra rejtelem.​

Jól jön most egy fűszál, egy virág,
amelyik több bizalmat ád.

Az ujjam hegyét hozzá hídalom,
katica, sétálj át, ott lesz jó, tudom!​

Na végre odaért, virágon pihen,
színesen virít ott, hét pettye izen:

Otthonom énnekem minden szál virág,
vidáman repkedek erdőn, réten át.​

_Debrecen, 2007. 09. 23._​


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Október 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 344677


----------



## _Ladybug (2009 Október 8)

Jo ez a topic. Imadom a katicakat.


----------



## carly (2009 Október 18)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 18)




----------



## carly (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## alberth (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## marisza (2009 Október 20)

​ 
*Fontos, **olvassátok**!
Védjük meg a hétpettyest! 
*A harlekinkatica folytatja hódító útját Magyarországon: csupán 1,5 évvel a megjelenése után a hazánkban idegen faj ma már az egész országban megtalálható, terjeszkedése közben pusztíthatja a hétpettyes, a kétpettyes és a tizennégypettyes katicát. A tél közeledtével az országot valóságos invázióval elfoglaló rovarfaj a lakásokba is tömegével szivárog be - a tavalyi rekordot egy kővágószőlősi épület tartja, ahol mintegy 3-4 ezer állat gyűlt össze.

Itt folytatódik

http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/elovilag/20091018-harlekinkatica-invazio-a-lakasokban.html
és itt
http://www.coleoptera.hu/harlekin/index.php 




​


----------



## vtbea (2009 Október 23)




----------



## lilla64 (2009 Október 25)

Fantasztikus ez a gyűjtemény. Egy kis vidámságot hoz a ebben a szürke őszi időbe.


----------



## vizike (2009 Október 30)

Az óvodánkban minden télen védelmet keresnek a katicák. Ősszel ellepik az ablak nyiló réseit, időnként a terembe is "betolakodnak" a gyerekek nagy örömére. Az idén figyeltünk fel először a harlequin katica jelenlétére. Mivel a gyerekeket szeretném az élő világ tiszteletére szoktatni, gondban vagyok, hogy miként tálaljam nekik, hogy vannak jó katicák és rossz katicák. Szeretném megvédeni az őshonos hétpettyes katicát. Eddig eleve arra kértem a gyerekeket, hogy hagyják életbe a "nemszeretem" állatokat, a természetben mindenkire szükség van. A segitségeteket kérem ebben!
Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 30)

vizike írta:


> Az óvodánkban minden télen védelmet keresnek a katicák. Ősszel ellepik az ablak nyiló réseit, időnként a terembe is "betolakodnak" a gyerekek nagy örömére. Az idén figyeltünk fel először a harlequin katica jelenlétére. Mivel a gyerekeket szeretném az élő világ tiszteletére szoktatni, gondban vagyok, hogy miként tálaljam nekik, hogy vannak jó katicák és rossz katicák. Szeretném megvédeni az őshonos hétpettyes katicát. Eddig eleve arra kértem a gyerekeket, hogy hagyják életbe a "nemszeretem" állatokat, a természetben mindenkire szükség van. A segitségeteket kérem ebben!
> Kellemes napot mindenkinek!




Szia,
hát ez nem könnyű, mert azok is szépek, csak álruhás katicák.
Ha vidéken vagytok, akkor a gyerekek azért már láttak egyet s mást, hogy a növények kártevőit irtják, pl. a szövőlepke hernyóit, vagy az egyébként szintén mutatós krumplibogarakat...
Azt hiszem ezekkel az a fő baj, hogy a szőlőt teszik tönkre, főleg azzal, hogy belekerülnek a mustba, ami rossz ízű lesz tőlük. Na most el is ment a kedvem a musttól  
Szerintem mindig a legjobb igazat mondani a gyerekeknek és hát ez az igazság, ahogy írod: van jó, meg rossz katica.


----------



## vtbea (2009 Október 31)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)

A katicabogár minden nemzet számára kedves állat, olyannyira, hogy ezt a bogarat a legtöbb nyelven igen bájos névvel látták el. Egy különös összefüggés azonban a legtöbb elnevezés között felfedezhető. Miben rejlik a katicabogár népszerűsége? Először is abban, hogy maga a katicabogár rendkívül hasznos állat, ugyanis kártevőkkel, konkrétan levéltetvekkel és pajzstetvekkel táplálkozik. Emiatt biológiai növényvédelem egyik kedvelt "eszköze" , hiszen úgy védi a kultúrnövényeket, hogy nem szennyezi a környezetet kemikáliákkal. Másrészt, a katica külsőre egy roppant elragadó bogárka ragyogó pirosas színével és pöttyeivel, melyek számolgatása minden kisgyerek számára szórakoztató mulatság. A magyar nyelvben a katica neve főként a Katalin névhez kötődik, ugyanis leggyakrabban katicabogárnak, katalinkának, katibogárnak, katalinbogárnak, vagy kiskaticának hívják.A népnyelvben viszont néhol a Bencéhez (bödebence), Péterhez (péterbogár) és az Ilonkához (ilonkabogár) kapcsolódik a bogár elnevezése. Hogy miért épp ezeket a neveket választották, azt nem tudni. Viszont tény, hogy nemcsak a magyarok szívéhez áll közel ez az apró bogárka. Az angolok például ladybirdnek hívják, ami a Lady’s Bird rövidítése. A kifejezésben használt Lady szó pedig egyértelműen Szűz Máriára utal. Vagyis az angolok számára a katicabogár nem más, mint Szűz Mária madara. Úgy tartják, hogy a piros szárnyfedő Mária köpenyét, míg a hét pötty Mária vallás szerinti hét örömét és fájdalmát jelképezi. A németeknél a katicabogár szintén Szűz Máriához kapcsolódik, hisz Mária bogarának (Marienkäfer) hívják. 

Arthur Wallis Exell, egy ausztrál botanikus ezen felbuzdulva 55 országban gyűjtötte össze a katicabogár különböző elnevezéseit. Összesen 329 elnevezést gyűjtött össze, melyből kb. 80 Szűz Máriára utal, további 50-ben pedig Isten neve szerepel.
Forrás: farm.hu/articles.<wbr>php?act=view&artid=494


----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 30)




----------



## Fűszállepke (2009 November 30)

Csodálatos gyűjtemény! Szeretem nagyon a Katicákat


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 14)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## forrásvölgy (2010 Január 19)

gyönyörű felvételek ,gratulálok


----------



## kozmandi (2010 Január 23)

kezdem megkedvelni ezeket a mókás pöttyösöket


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Január 30)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KnéMarcsi (2010 Február 21)

Sziasztok!

Ó de jó hogy van ilyen téma is nem is gondoltam volna!Nagyon szeretem a katicabogarakat és gyűjtök mindent ami katicás!Majd hozok pár képek meg előkeresem az esküvő tortánk képét mert azon is található pár kis piros katicabogárka


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Február 23)

:d


----------



## bea80 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## esti kornélia (2010 Március 2)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 5)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## bodnarildiko1 (2010 Március 11)

*Katica*

katicabogár


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 19)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 20)

kiss


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 21)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 24)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 25)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 25)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 25)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 26)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 27)

*Aerografia*

Sajnos nincs közelebbi felvétel róla.


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Április 18)




----------



## vtbea (2010 Április 18)

kiss


----------



## Tálti01 (2010 Április 29)

Ezek szerint nem csak én vagyok ilyen megszállott. A családom utál velem úszni, mert én is a katicákat mentem. 20 méternél távolabb sosem jutok a parttól, hiszen addigra tele a fejem, ki kell vinnem őket, és gyorsan megmenteni a többi bajbajutottat.


----------



## mamaci1 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## mamaci1 (2010 Június 13)




----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Katicabogár*

Talán ez a kis dalocska is ide illik!


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Sarkady Sándor: Katicabogár<o></o>*
<o></o>
Habselyem a rokolyája,
nyitva piros kis kabátja,
tenyeremen vígan sétál –
hét a pöttyöd,
szép a röptöd,
szállj el, szállj el, katicabogár!
<o></o>Csatolás megtekintése 535704


----------



## Borella (2010 Augusztus 9)

Kis Sarkcsillag, Csorikex, nagyon köszönöm a csodás katicákat!kiss
Mamaci, drága vagy, hogy hoztál még katicátkiss


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Katicabogár<o></o>*
* <o></o>*
Domború hátam, pöttyös a szárnyam,<o></o>
baktat a fűben hat pici lábam.<o></o>
Mászom a dombra szárnyamat bontva,<o></o>
ringat a szellő, ez csak a dolga.<o></o>
Szállok az égen, nap süt a réten,<o></o>
hét kicsi pöttyöm csillan a fényben,<o></o>
ám de megállok, rád ha találok,<o></o>
nyújtsd fel az ujjad: arra leszállok.<o></o>


----------



## naratri (2010 Augusztus 17)

Gyönyörűek. Én is nagyon szeretem őket


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 18)

Csatolás megtekintése 543755


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 544187


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 544193


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 545454Csatolás megtekintése 545455Csatolás megtekintése 545456


----------



## csorikex (2010 Augusztus 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 545460


----------



## macamama (2010 Augusztus 26)

Óvodai csoportunk Katica csoport. Keresek óvodai katicás indulót, és minden gyerekeknek való katicás díszítő elemet a csoportszoba díszítésére.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Lady Bird*

Lady Bird Mouse 






és süti
Csatolás megtekintése suti.bmp


----------



## Hagymama (2010 Szeptember 17)

*Katica a fűben*

Katica a fűben, lóherelevélen


----------



## katebene (2010 Október 7)

*Katicás teáskanna*

Sziasztok!

Imádok minden Katicás dolgot, mint például ezt a kannát. Hát nem cuki? Édesanyámnak még most is Katica vagyok 
Köszönöm a topic-ot!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 19)




----------



## lilabyte (2010 December 9)

Nálunk télre a konyhába beköltözik a katicabogár, és főzéskor előjönnek ha süt a nap télen is


----------



## bíborszél (2011 Február 16)




----------



## Szaszanano (2011 Május 15)

Sziasztok!!!
Lenne egy kérdésem! Mi a hivatalos neve annak a katicabogárnak amelyiknek rengeteg pöttye van? (7-nél több)
Válaszokat köszönöm!


----------



## Klara7 (2011 Július 3)

*harlekin katica*

Egy katica élete


----------



## Kufirc (2011 Július 3)

Szaszanano írta:


> Sziasztok!!!
> Lenne egy kérdésem! Mi a hivatalos neve annak a katicabogárnak amelyiknek rengeteg pöttye van? (7-nél több)
> Válaszokat köszönöm!


 
Szia!
Van ugye a két-, a hét-, a tízpettyes katicabogár és a harlekinkatica 15-21 pettyel. Ennek az életét láthatod egyel följebb.


----------



## Gyertyafény (2011 Augusztus 9)

Itt van egy cikk egy "apróságról"  Nekem mégis kedvesek a katicabogarak.
[HIDE] http://index.hu/tudomany/kornyezet/2009/06/30/a_katicabogar_a_legfelelmetesebb_allat /[/HIDE]

Domború hátam, Pöttyös a szárnyam. 

Baktat a fűben Hat pici lábam. 

Mászom a dombra Szárnyamat bontva.

Ringat a szellő, Ez csak a dolga.

Grylllus Daniel)


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2011 November 13)

*lady, lady....*

l


----------



## janotutu (2011 December 1)

Katicanász.


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Január 1)

*harlekin katica*







harlekin katicák


----------



## Farkasbarack (2012 Január 16)

Juuuj, de jó, hogy rátaláltam erre a topicra, én hatalmas katicarajongó vagyok évek óta, és gyűjtöm a katicás tárgyakat!


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Január 17)

*Szinezhető katicás képek*







Szinezhető katicák



[HIDE]http://www.rajzokvilaga.hu/kepek/k/katica.htm[/HIDE]


----------



## Diusmius (2012 Február 25)

Nagyon hasznos és rendkívül jellegzetes állatok...A Balatonból mentettük őket szeles időben!


----------



## Banbet (2012 Április 1)

Segítene valaki? Bödék és füsskaták nevére lenne szükségem...


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Április 1)

Banbet írta:


> Segítene valaki? Bödék és füsskaták nevére lenne szükségem...


 

*Subcoccinella vigintiquatuorpunctata - lucernaböde. Barnásvörös szárnyfedőin 24 pötty van (igen változékonyak). A lárva és az imágó egyaránt növényevő, főleg lucernán élnek, károsak. *


*Adalia bipunctata - kétpettyes vagy változékony katica. Az előző fajnál kisebb, de vele azonos életmódú. Két pöttye nagyon változóan alakulhat, létezik fekete alapon piros pöttyös variánsa is. Halyzia - füsskaták. Vannak, akik külön családba sorolják őket. Testüket sárga alapon fekete pöttyök vagy fekete alapon sárga pöttyök borítják. A lárvák növényi tetvekkel, az imágók lisztharmatgombákkal táplálkoznak*</O
<O


----------



## atapata (2012 November 23)

Most szomjas ,vagy fürödni akar?


----------



## gepvarro (2013 Április 10)

Nálunk egyre több a sárga katica. Állítólag kiszorítja a pirosat az életteréből. Igaz ez?


----------



## gepvarro (2013 Április 10)

Ráadásul a sárgák mindig bemásznak a redőnytokon keresztül.


----------



## ezsuzsanna (2013 Szeptember 20)

Katicáéknál buli van  
Rudi Benkovič fotója


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 27)

-párosaban az élet is szép! jjúú hééja...


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 27)

- az én katinkám (New York). bár így utólag sohasem ismertem volna meg!  lehet h jobb lett volna!


----------



## oregfiu1936 (2015 Május 27)

Nálunk is sok volt az ősszel, a redöny alatt bejöttek, nem darabra súlyra volt mérhető. Álitolag csak hat pöttyös és mérgező? Igaz és hogyan mérgez??? Szép napot mindenkinek, Itt esik és 11fok van.


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 27)

Röviden.
Vigyázat, a katicák harapnak!

A katicák kellemetlenkedhetnek - no persze nem a mi őshonos, hét és tizennégy pettyes jószágaink, amelyekről több népdal is született a történelem során. A veszélyt egy nemrég tömegével terjedő, nem őshonos katicafaj, a harlekinkatica jelenti. Az első itthoni példányt 2008-ban regisztrálták, és másfél éve alatt szépen el is szaporodott. Ma már külön oldalon várják a kutatók a lakossági bejelentéseket, hogy hol, mikor, mennyi harlekinkaticát láttak, így gyorsabb és egyszerűbb az ellenük folytatott védekezés, ami pedig nagyon fontos. A környezetidegen fajok betelepítése nem mindig okoz problémát, katasztrófát, de a következményeket szinte lehetetlen előre meghatározni, a harlekinkatica pedig olyan tulajdonságokkal rendelkezik, amely nagy veszélyt jelent a természet egyensúlyára, az őshonos élővilágra.
Annyit azonban saját tapasztalatom alapján leírhatom, hogy egy hosszú hétvégén a magyar határhoz közel, Romániában százával, de inkább ezrével láttam a faj képviselőit. A repülni tudó bogarakat a száz kilométeres távolság és a határ sem tartja vissza, nem tudható hányan költöznek át hozzánk. Történt ugyanis, hogy a kellemes családi kirándulást igen megkeserítették a tízesével ránk szálló harlekinkaticák. Azzal, hogy ránk szálltak még semmi problémánk nem lett volna, de a szabad testfelületünkön belénk is haraptak, a ruhánkat pedig kellemetlen illatú sárga trutyival borították be. A solymosi és a világosi várromok falait mindenhol katicák borították, félelmetes volt. Persze az még a legkevesebb, hogy megkeserítették a napsütéses őszben tett túránkat, de ennél sokkal súlyosabb következményekkel jár ezen katicafaj nagyszámú elterjedése.

Harlekinkatica
A harlekin egy a Távol-keleten és Szibériában őshonos katicafaj, Európába és Amerikába mesterségesen kerültek be. Először az 1900-as évek elején levéltetvek elleni biológiai védekezés céljából telepítették be Amerikába. A harlekinkaticák története több párhuzamot is mutat például a krumplibogáréval, s mint a legtöbb mesterségesen betelepített fajnak, a harlekinkaticának sincs természetes ellensége az USA-ban és Európában. Agresszív, ellenálló tulajdonságai pedig veszélyeztetik az őshonos fajokat, így az ökológiai egyensúlyt is könnyen felboríthatják. 
A fajnak három változata terjedt el Európában, ezek bármelyikével találkozhatunk. Az egyik változat szárnyfedőinek színe a narancssárga és a vörös közötti árnyalatokban váltakozik, hátukon a pöttyök száma tizenöt és huszonegy között ingadozik. Nem ritka, hogy a pöttyök amorf formákká olvadnak össze. A másik típus szárnyát fekete és piros színű pettyek díszítik, a harmadik csapat szárnyai szintén feketék, és két piros folt látható rajtuk, amelyekben még egy-egy fekete pötty található. A harlekinkatica kinézetéről, színváltozatairól és mintáiról itt találtok részletes leírást.
A harlekinek gyorsan szaporodnak. Míg az őshonos hétpettyes és tizennégy pettyes bogárkáknak a szaporodást megelőzően nyugalomra van szükségük, nekik nincs, így egy év alatt három-négy nemzedék is kifejlődhet. Ez teszi lehetővé számuk gyors növekedését. A faj tagjai sokkal nagyobb távolságot képesek átrepülni, így nagy területeket tudnak rövid időn belül elfoglalni.
A gyors utánpótlás mellett rendkívül ellenállóak és nem válogatósak, ha elfogytak a tetvek, akkor megeszik más katicafajok petéit, lárváit, de megrághatják a mezőgazdaság által termelt bogyós gyümölcsöket is. A többi katicafajnál jóval nagyobbak és agresszívak, így azok élelem és utódok nélkül maradhatnak rövid időn belül, ami a végleges kipusztulásukhoz vezethet. A többi, kisebb termetű katica a harlekinek testében a felhalmozott rossz ízű és mérgező anyagok miatt nem tudja elfogyasztani a vetélytárs petéit, lárváit. A harc kicsit sem kiegyensúlyozott.
A harlekinek a mezőgazdaságra nemcsak a bogyós termések megrágása miatt veszélyesek, szüretkor sok katica keveredhet a szőlő közé, amelyek mérgező váladékuk miatt ronthatják az előállított bor minőségét.


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 27)

*Hogyan lehet felismerni?*
A harlekinkatica rendkívül változatos megjelenésű, de Európában alapvetően három változata terjedt el. Az első változat (_Harmonia axyridis forma succinea_) szárnyfedőjének alapszíne sárgás vagy vöröses, 0-19 fekete folttal, az előtoron általában világos (fehér vagy krémszínű) alapon fekete M-alakú mintázattal. A második változat (_Harmonia axyridis forma spectabilis_) szárnyfedői fekete színűek, 4 vörös folttal, míg a harmadik, legritkább forma (_Harmonia axyridis forma conspicua_) ehhez hasonló megjelenésű, annyi különbséggel, hogy csak 2 vörös foltja van, a foltok közepén apróbb fekete pettyekkel.






Miért idegesíthet bennünket?
A harlekinkaticáknak megvan az a rossz szokása, hogy tömegével jelennek meg a lakóépületekben, különösen az őszi és téli hónapokban. A kéretlen lakó társaságát kellemetlen tulajdonsága teszi még elviselhetetlenebbé: védekezés céljából rendszerint sárga, bűzös folyadékot bocsájt ki magából, amit nagyon nehéz a lakásból eltávolítani. Őshonos rokonaitól eltérően csípni is tud. Érdekesség, hogy ezt nem védekezés, hanem elsősorban éhségcsillapítás (só kinyerés) céljából teszi. A csípés helyén enyhén égető bőrpír és enyhe dudor jelentkezik. A duzzanat normális körülmények között hamar elmúlik, néhány dokumentált eset azonban súlyosabb allergiás reakciókról számol be.


----------



## oregfiu1936 (2015 Május 28)

Válaszod nagyon szépen megköszönöm. Habár nem lettem nyugóttab , vegyszeres védekezés nem jöhet szoba sem mert hol mikor és mivel ezt nem igen sokan tudják.


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 28)

*Nehéz védekezni ellenük.*

Védekezni gyakorlatilag nem lehet ellenük, sokkal ellenállóbbak, mint a többi őshonos katicafaj.
A keserű ízük miatt a madarak is elkerülik őket, ráadásul a katicák természetes ellenségeivel, például a fürkészdarazsakkal szemben is ellenállóbbak. 
Ha valahova bevették magukat és a kitessékelés sem sokat segít, akkor leghatékonyabban porszívóval lehet ellenük fellépni, vagy szúnyoghálót kell felszerelni. 

Van aki rovarirtóval esett nekik. Vagy porhoz kevereknek joédes szőrpőt, ezzel lekenik az ablakpárkányt mivel ott napoznak, napi egylapát hulla az eredmény.
Volt aki védekezésnek, egy reflektort tett a padlóra, a fényre es hőre mind (kb. 200) összegyűlt, seprű lapát. 
Egyébként amelyik elbújik, télen úgyis elpusztul egy fűtetlen helyiségben. 
Érdemes csapdát állítani nekik - ha valaki családi házban lakik - egy fáskamrába, majd a hideg eldönti ki marad életben.


----------



## Jedivy (2021 Július 6)

Imádom kis hétpettyes barátainkat


----------



## Jedivy (2021 Július 6)

.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2023 Január 3)

Itt vagyok ! ...


----------

